# Gmail 2.0



## apoorva84 (Nov 1, 2007)

Updated version of Gmail

here's how you can activate it....

*mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2

read more about it here.......

*blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-10-29-n47.html


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 1, 2007)

THANKS for the info


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 1, 2007)

it has multi messenger support....haven't tried it out yet...for that go to the updated contacts tab


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for post !!!


----------



## axxo (Nov 1, 2007)

i didnt see any difference/new features...where is it?


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 1, 2007)

hey... chek out this link..  *blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-10-29-n47.html
i dont get the tabs and options as in the screenshots when logging in thru the link dats mentioned above....
Does anyone get the extra options??


----------



## axxo (Nov 1, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> hey... chek out this link..  *blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-10-29-n47.html
> i dont get the tabs and options as in the screenshots when logging in thru the link dats mentioned above....
> Does anyone get the extra options??



exactly...no such option


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 1, 2007)

first of all if it got activated in yours, at the top right corner, you will see "older version" to switch back to the old version...

also u can check out how contacts are handled....its new and redesigned...

they say they are using a new java script and its supposed to make gmail 2.0 faster than the earlier gmail, but i didnt find any such difference...


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 1, 2007)

firstly .. i think u r supposed to get this..

*blogoscoped.com/files/gmail-newer-version.png 

the option to go to the newer version!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 1, 2007)

Its not for everyone.. only a few ppl got this option  

*www.downloadsquad.com/2007/10/29/google-prepping-gmail-2-0/


----------



## kalpik (Nov 1, 2007)

So.. Anyone found a way to activate it?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 1, 2007)

Not unless *they* activate it for your account kalpik. Its not that easy.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 1, 2007)

Thought so


----------



## casanova (Nov 2, 2007)

Not there for me.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 2, 2007)

No Go


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 2, 2007)

its bit slow


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

I dont have the option


----------



## Sykora (Nov 3, 2007)

It's much faster (even html images load almost instantaneously), and the contacts are much better. Not much else though. I'll see if I can find something else...


----------



## kalpik (Nov 6, 2007)

I got it too! Finally


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

already it shows gmail2.0


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 6, 2007)

Mera number kab aayega...


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 6, 2007)

pata nahin mera number kab aayega



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> already it shows gmail2.0


 
where u have seen 2.0

i means how to check your gmail version


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=648740&postcount=9
^see post no.9


----------



## bugsome (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah..i got it..It is much faster in loading images....


----------



## Vyasram (Nov 7, 2007)

not available in opera (9.5alpha), i think

got it in IE


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

^ try ff


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 7, 2007)

Wonder why you people can't get
but my gmail was auto updated to 2.0


----------



## almighty (Nov 7, 2007)

still in WAITING LIST


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=648740&postcount=9
> ^see post no.9


 

I asked how to check version

coz i cant see newer version as my option there


----------



## Pathik (Nov 7, 2007)

I got it.. I got it..


----------



## cynosure (Nov 7, 2007)

My friend got it, not me.


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 7, 2007)

how to see the version


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 7, 2007)

^^thats what i ma also asking


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 7, 2007)

If you have the new features enabled for your account, you will notice a link "Older version" at the top right of your screen.

Also, the URLs will end like /#inbox or /#drafts


----------



## bugsome (Nov 7, 2007)

i'm getting lot of spam mails after the upgrade..which would have been blocked in the older version..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 7, 2007)

bugsome said:
			
		

> i'm getting lot of spam mails after the upgrade..which would have been blocked in the older version..


That has nothing to do with the interface.


----------



## alanpaladka (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes. I can see "Older Version" link on the top right corner.


----------



## Island Dog (Nov 8, 2007)

I finally got the new version.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 8, 2007)

Me too got new GMail !!!


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 8, 2007)

cool man thanks for the info...


----------



## cynosure (Nov 8, 2007)

Got it. Yesterday it wasnt there, today it was.


----------



## mavihs (Nov 8, 2007)

got it today.


----------



## amrit1 (Nov 8, 2007)

But i am unable to get that new version guys............. Help me out


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 9, 2007)

still cudnt figure out wats so special about it....looks and feels almost the same as the old one to me atleast...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 9, 2007)

Got it yesterday 

@sabret00th - More integration and a way better contacts manager.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 9, 2007)

oki doki


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 9, 2007)

got it 2day..
not much diff.....


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 10, 2007)

check this out.. found this somewhere on da net !! 
*googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/11/screenshots-of-google-talks-integration.html

*bp2.blogger.com/_ZaGO7GjCqAI/RzMZS0H2ROI/AAAAAAAAGMA/eYiHTcVUw58/s640/gmail-aim-1.png

drooling...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 12, 2007)

Its damn slow...had to switch to older version.


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 12, 2007)

i haven't got it yet!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 12, 2007)

i got it


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 12, 2007)

woow.. i jus found out dat Gmail 2.0 is activated and works only on IE7 .. it doesn't show the new version on my Opera 9.24! .. wierd


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 13, 2007)

Its working fine with Firefox, havent tested yet with Opera


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 13, 2007)

As of now it works only with Firefox and Internet Explorer. More browser support would be added soon, as the testing progresses.


----------



## ilugd (Nov 13, 2007)

not sure about speed but the contact manager is a god send for me as I need to do a lot of work in groups. The previous version contact manager was too awkward to use.
Works in firefox for me, but doesn't work in ie in any of the systems in our office.
The interface looks cooler with a few subtle changes, but you didn't need a new version for that. Not sure about the multimessenger thing though.

on second thoughts, none of the ies are 7, all are six. Maybe they work in ie7


----------



## kapsicum (Nov 14, 2007)

hey i got it already ...i didnt knew it was for only some ppl

but to those who have'nt got .... dont worry

coz google has a tendency to spreads its features gradually for evry1.


----------

